# Galveston Seawall 17th street surf



## On-Foot (Jun 20, 2009)

In just after day break, green to beach, flat, mullett and other bait schooling, using live shrimp under a cork and no bites through 830 AM. Fished from rock groin till 10 AM using finger mullett under cork and on bottom, no hookups other than small panfish.:headknock Other anglers I saw an occasional trout, small flounder, jack crevall and that was pretty much it. Word is the fish were gorging on bait at night with the full moon. Beautiful weather for fishing...tight lines to all!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Good report. Thanks for posting. When the moon is full, or close to it, I try to time a major or minor in the early afternoon. The way I see it, if they are feeding at night, they may be hungry again in the PM. But what do I know.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The limit I caught yesterday between 6:08 am and 6:50 am was cleaned today. All 10 bellies were empty. I think there are tons of croaker in the surf and that is what they are eating. I know they are in the surf because I caught some in the cast net. I was using them for bait which produced a limit. Just a thought.


----------



## Goldfishboy (Aug 7, 2006)

*Galveston rock groins*

Just to add to the OP discussion and further elaborate just to help anyone who is interested. I also fished the rock groins in galveston 46th street at about 5:30 till about 8:00 am on the same day. I was too lazy to actually wade but I think I should have now looking back. There was so much bait and activity where I was at it was actually very confusing for the fish and myself also sad to say. I saw mullet everywhere, smashed every once in a while by something I presume to be jacks, shad or bluefish jumping out of the water, rafts of mullet etc. . I fished the first and second gut at daybreak with nothing but bluefish to show for with an occasional cut line for an hour. Moved around the rock groins looking for activity. Finally found them at the end of the rock groins and caught 8 keeper specks from 15-19 inches. Lost about 4 at the rocks. All fish caught on live shrimp and popping cork. Too lazy to even break out a top but I think it would have been a good decision. Bite was slow and actually had a good time talking a couple from league city. Nice fishing with y'all! I write this to say that it can be on and off just a couple hundred yards from the next fisherman, just gotta keep pushing fellas. Tight lines and good luck out there. Be safe


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

All of the trout I caught all week had zero shrimp in them. Mullet and shad, choose your bait accordingly. I been doing well with chicken bones. Anything big and white and fished with some attitude. 2 to 1 hook ups versus guys limp wristing their retrieve, easy. Takes more work but pays off , at least it has all week!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Full moon can make it tough, but we are already 4 days past full moon. Problem now is more probably the fact that it's been calm and clear too long. I want to see it rough up a little and then settle back. I'll be there then fo' sho'!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------

